# next xbox rumours



## ruffneck23 (Jan 25, 2012)

apparently :

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/01/24/xbox-720-will-be-six-times-as-powerful-as-current-gen


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jan 25, 2012)

They should call it the 2160 then. Silly Microsoft.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2012)

I've heard it will be 10x more powerful.

Expect it to be powered by a fusion reactor next week.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 25, 2012)

Expect it to have the ring of death the following week


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

Xbox 720? Hopefully they'll come up with a better name...more than the 'power' of the machine I'm interested in the how they're delivering games. Will MS go cloud and have streaming games like OnLive or will they keep to the same disc with some downloads set up they have now?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 26, 2012)

now with blu-ray included

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/01/25/rerport-next-xbox-to-feature-blu-ray-drive


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> They should call it the 2160 then. Silly Microsoft.



That's the windows calculator for you.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 26, 2012)

ruffneck23 said:


> now with blu-ray included
> 
> http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/01/25/rerport-next-xbox-to-feature-blu-ray-drive



Blu Ray? Why bother...


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Blu Ray? Why bother...



Because DVDs don't have enough storage.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2012)

For a console that will be around for nearly a decade - as broadband speeds continue to rise - and everything goes cloud why waste time with physical storage at all?


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For a console that will be around for nearly a decade - as broadband speeds continue to rise - and everything goes cloud why waste time with physical storage at all?



We don't all live in cities.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2012)

Should be coming bundled with kinnect v2 as well which is quite exciting.

dave


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2012)

Call it the Xbox Turbo Nutter Bastard.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2012)

i reckon it should be called the z-box


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2012)

Just call it the kabbes.


----------



## Santino (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't be too proud of this technological terror you've created.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 27, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Just call it the kabbes.



even more  red rings of doom then the first gen 360!


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2012)

They're all red rings of doom by the time I get hold of them.


----------



## tommers (Jan 27, 2012)

Every game is mysteriously converted into a spreadsheet presentation.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For a console that will be around for nearly a decade - as broadband speeds continue to rise - and everything goes cloud why waste time with physical storage at all?


27% of xbox360s sold are never connected to the internet.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2012)

tommers said:


> Every game is mysteriously converted into a spreadsheet presentation.


Eat hot stochastic simulation, sucka!


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think cloud services would be very mature and trusted by the time they plan to release it. Plus Crispy's point of some never being connected. Plus it would hinder people in rural areas with low speeds. Imagine trying to download all 15gb of BF3 on a 0.5mb connection


----------



## sim667 (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> For a console that will be around for nearly a decade - as broadband speeds continue to rise - and everything goes cloud why waste time with physical storage at all?



Because broadband speeds are shite in a lot of countries, (including the US I think)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2012)

fen_boy said:


> We don't all live in cities.



Yeah but them people are mad so aren't likely to play games.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 27, 2012)

Crispy said:


> 27% of xbox360s sold are never connected to the internet.



So 73% are? That's easily enough for it to be the core strategy. Broadband speeds are only going to get faster too...cloud is the keyword for the next decade...if connection was really that big an issue there's no way MS would be trumpeting apps like Lovefilm or Netflix.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 27, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> I've heard it will be 10x more powerful.


I've heard it has no mouth, but instead has four arses, only has eyebrows on Saturdays and has a tremendous fear of stamps.


----------



## Crispy (Jan 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> So 73% are? That's easily enough for it to be the core strategy. Broadband speeds are only going to get faster too...cloud is the keyword for the next decade...if connection was really that big an issue there's no way MS would be trumpeting apps like Lovefilm or Netflix.


No it's not. Are you crazy? I will eat my own dick, and ten other dicks of your choosing, if the next xbox doesn't have a disc drive.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 27, 2012)

lol, someone delete the edit button from ^ post for the annals of history, just in case  

I have played alot of xbox 360, though only ever someone elses. I bet i get around to it just as the new one comes out and you wont be able to play 360 games on it as before.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2012)

Crispy said:


> No it's not. Are you crazy? I will eat my own dick, and ten other dicks of your choosing, if the next xbox doesn't have a disc drive.



Ok I'll concede it'll have a disc drive (although if it doesn't I'm going to laugh very hard at you!), but I doubt it'll be be a big part of the strategy overall, just think they'll be looking to the future more than trying to make inroads to blue ray usage...


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't see why blu ray etc is so good, it's just like cleaning ya glasses and paying etc


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 28, 2012)

Whut?


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jan 28, 2012)

Me? soz i may be wrong, not very tech savvy me but i thought hd/blu ray were just better quality? hence the lame glasses quip.


----------

